# Any Phish Phans on this Forum?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've heard folks discuss Grateful Dead, but what about Phish?

Here is a jam I always use to show off their live abilities, but there is a lot of bad live Phish too:

(It's awful quality, both sound and video, but the music is worth struggling through IMHO).


----------



## Starving Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

For a first exposure to their live performances, I'd probably steer the uninitiated to the CD "Live Phish Vol 15", which is the Halloween concert they did on 10/31/96. It includes one of their best "musical costumes": a complete live run-through of the Talking Heads' "Remain In Light" which is absolutely breathtaking.

For those who prefer starting with albums, I'd recommend starting with "Billy Breathes", and then following that with "A Picture Of Nectar".

I agree that their live performances can vary, but when they're locked in, they're special. They're one of the few rock/pop bands where I often prefer their live versions to their studio ones. 

Their variability is actually a strength, IMHO. I've enjoyed many different versions of "Harry Hood", "You Enjoy Myself" and "Reba", which had vastly different and creative jams from one performance to the next.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Starving Wolf said:


> For a first exposure to their live performances, I'd probably steer the uninitiated to the CD "Live Phish Vol 15", which is the Halloween concert they did on 10/31/96. It includes one of their best "musical costumes": a complete live run-through of the Talking Heads' "Remain In Light" which is absolutely breathtaking.
> 
> For those who prefer starting with albums, I'd recommend starting with "Billy Breathes", and then following that with "A Picture Of Nectar".
> 
> ...


Yes, their Remain In the Light is fantastic, certainly one of the best costumes!


----------



## Starving Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

A number of the Live Phish volumes are for Halloween shows, many of which feature musical costumes.

Another good musical costume performances is Dark Side Of The Moon, from 11/02/98. Last I looked, it was only available as a bootleg.


----------



## Starving Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

One thing I've noticed is that their concerts remind me of classical music, at least in their approach. A familiar catalogue of largely familiar works, but each performance can be slightly different. In Phish, you have 4 soloists, so there's more variation than you'd see with a guest conductor/soloist pair. And the jams often fill the role of a credenza.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

One of my gripes with the band, whom I love dearly, is that they mess up the written portions of their songs often live. But the jams are typically inspired.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm more of a fan of their studio work, especially Junta and The Siket Disc.


----------



## Starving Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

My favorite studio releases are all pre-hiatus (before Coventry). I'm not sure I've heard the Siket Disc, but I've listened (numerous times) to the others you listed, and enjoy all of them to varying degrees.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Starving Wolf said:


> My favorite studio releases are all pre-hiatus (before Coventry). I'm not sure I've heard the Siket Disc, but I've listened (numerous times) to the others you listed, and enjoy all of them to varying degrees.


The Siket Disc:






It's edited in studio jams recorded during The Story of the Ghost sessions.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

edited and deleted. I don't enjoy all pre-hiatus albums.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

You misspelled Phorum in the title......


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> You misspelled Phorum in the title......


haha, ! Have you heard any of their work? If not, take a listen to this quintessential tune!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have the Hoist album. It did not impress me enough to check them out further. I'll give your linked song a try after Shosty's cello concertos are done.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> I have the Hoist album. It did not impress me enough to check them out further. I'll give your linked song a try after Shosty's cello concertos are done.


Hoist is a really boring album. Junta is their most interesting with all their big compositions.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Please do let me know your thoughts on, "Esther".


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I found it interesting for sure, a nice mix of styles. Thanks. It does make me more curious to check out their acclaimed debut (even though reviews on ProgArchives are very mixed). I'll see whether the library has it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> I found it interesting for sure, a nice mix of styles. Thanks. It does make me more curious to check out their acclaimed debut (even though reviews on ProgArchives are very mixed). I'll see whether the library has it.


I'm happy you enjoyed it and that I could share it with you.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes..................


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I was a String Cheese Incident fan very briefly but the whole jam band thing didn't really stick. I went to a show here but their fans really got on my nerves. It was at an indoor theater and they just didn't know how to sit down and listen to the music. Apparently they had some type of neo Woodstock / hippie fantasy going on.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> I was a String Cheese Incident fan very briefly but the whole jam band thing didn't really stick. I went to a show here but their fans really got on my nerves. It was at an indoor theater and they just didn't know how to sit down and listen to the music. Apparently they had some type of neo Woodstock / hippie fantasy going on.


Yes, the scene isn't quality.


----------



## Starving Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

The jam band scene obeys Sturgeon's Law, as most things do. 

There's a very creative cover of Dave Brubeck's Take Five on their Carnival '99 album that's worth a listen. I also recommend Jellyfish, from the same album.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Starving Wolf said:


> The jam band scene obeys Sturgeon's Law, as most things do.
> 
> There's a very creative cover of Dave Brubeck's Take Five on their Carnival '99 album that's worth a listen. I also recommend Jellyfish, from the same album.


Are you talking String Cheese now?

Edit: Yes, you are. I just searched Carnival 99 in my Apple Music and found it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

They are broadcasting their 4/4/98 show tonight at this link:

https://webcast.livephish.com/


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Any Phish Phans on this Phorum*?*

Yes there are.

And there's no better place to practice one's phandom than in a Montana trout stream. And I ain't buffaloin' you.









* I took the liberty of correctin' that there mispellin' Art Rock so preceptively noticed. Like him, I guess, I don't hanker to mispellin'.


----------



## Starving Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

It sounds like it definitely beats the mud of Coventry.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Starving Wolf said:


> It sounds like it definitely beats the mud of Coventry.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Starving Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

I think Wilson killed this thread.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Any Phish Phans on this Phorum?*

Oh, and I prefer my phish phried, preferably over an open phire.









Now _that_, phriends, is a phantastic phood phare!

Phlame phried phish!


----------

